# Ashcraft Restore



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

I just joined the site after lurking for a few months to get a few ideas to apply to my project. Long story short, I picked up an extremely used ashcraft and have plans to convert it into a poling skiff.  After inspecting the transom and floors, it was obvious a complete restoration was needed.  This is what I have done so far.

Photos of the boat before strip down are on a phone that was dropped overboard so the first pictures are after I removed the motor, console, rigging, transom, decks, floors, and two of the three stringers.

Next, I taped the seems with 4in fiberglass tape, filled the keel with thickened epoxy and an 8in strip of thick woven roving.  Then installed a new transom.  The transom is a little overbuilt with four layers of 1/2 in marine fir.  I tabbed it in with overlapping layers of 4 in tape, then applied layers of cloth, 10oz mat, cloth on the inside.  Also laid 8in wide strip of 10oz mat under where the two side stringer will be put in.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Center Stringer glued and tabbed in.  Two layers of 1/2in Marine Fir.


----------



## spartina (Jan 26, 2007)

I finished an Ashcraft last winter in Charleston, new stringers, floors bulkheads, built decks and washboards. If you want to see some pictures: http://s90.photobucket.com/user/GaryVisser/library/


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

Spartina, It's hard to believe that was ever an Ashcraft. Nice work.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Nice work on the Ashcraft.  Very similar to what I have in mind in regards to deck layout and gunwale rails.  She must fly with the 50 yamaha on the back.  If the boat is still in charleston I would love to see it. I live in West Ashley.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice. Ankona bought the molds that once were Ashcraft. It is now the Native SUV


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

I got tired last night before I was able to post all of the picture so I'll try to get them up while I have a break at work.

Here are some pic of the stringers, floors, bulkheads.
A close up of the joint in the fore bulkhead.  Extra large fillet with overlapping layers of 4in tape.
A few pictures of the aft compartments.


----------



## spartina (Jan 26, 2007)

I can paint, epoxy and glass but my carpentry won't measure up to yours! Nice work. The boat is very stable, a little heavy, floats shallow and very quiet when poled. I worked hard on the fore/aft balance so it wouldn't squat when poling and fishing. The 50 is sweet. It's on Sullivan's Island, come see it anytime. 843-822-2705.


----------



## spartina (Jan 26, 2007)

I had no idea the Ankona was the Ashcraft molds. I searched two years for a hull, had to settle for one that, like yours needed a lot of stringer repair and new floors. I've got a great trick for the gunnel and rubrails, you should take a look at the finished boat. I built it for my son as a graduation present from college but he's decided to stay in Montana and guide a few years so, she sits.


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sick skiff you built before, and nice work so far on the new one man..


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

nice work!! cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think Ashcraft is the Ankona progenitor. I think it was Fiber Craft. 

http://reelboating.com/forums/index.php/topic/1600-the-skiff-that-wouldnt-die-1965-fiber-craft-aka-project-native/

http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2013/09/18/review-ankona-suv17-172-microskiff/


Alex V


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

You're right, I had my crafts mixed up :-[


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Zonker is right, the native SUV came from the old fibercraft/Johnson molds. The Ashcraft were a whole other breed. Really cool boats and good job so far on the restore.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Got the boat flipped over and have it sanded and filled dozens of holes and have begun fairing. I will post some pictures soon. I would like to get some opinions about water drainage from those of you who have experience in different setups. Originally I planned to install drains in the soles of the different compartments and allow water to drain through into a bilge. I made the cutouts in the floor frames that can be seen in the pictures already posted. The water would then drain into the stern and be pumped out. I planned on filling the out-most compartments under the sole with flotation foam. Option two would be to completely foam fill under the sole and cut drain holes through the bulkheads to the stern to be pumped out. The stringers, floor frames. and bulkheads have at least three coats of epoxy and if I were to use the first method I would also coat the bilge with a few coats of bilge paint. What do you guys think?


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Recent progress.
Uncovered some patch jobs completed by previous owners.  Some have quality work, others not so much.
Added a layer of 4in tape along the keel to add abrasion resistance.


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

I just got an Ashcraft simply because I liked the lines.
Now that I see the nice work your doing I'm motivated to do something nice with mine.
Your work is awesome. Please the pics coming
Thanks


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Its been a while since I've updated this thread so I thought I would bring it up to speed.  Its been very hot and humid here on Edisto so primer and paint have been slow going. 

I made an attempt to make a post earlier but my computer gave out on me so instead of retyping the long detailed post I figured I would condense it.  After researching a few brands, I decided to go with Total Boat products for fairing, primer, and paint.  I have to say that so far I am extremely happy with the products.

Fairing:  Total boat Totalfair Epoxy fairing compound.  Two part epoxy that mixes 1:1.  Applied in small batches due to fast drying in the summer heat.  Sanded between applications with 150 grit on flexible long board.

Sealant:  Total boat Totalprotect epoxy primer.  Two part epoxy high build primer/sealer that mixes 3:1.  Applied with 3/8 nap roller.  This stuff is very THICK.  Applied two coats and sanded in between coats with 150 grit on board.

Primer:  Total boat Topside primer.  One part polyurethane primer that went on nicely with a foam roller.  Applied two coats and sanded in between coats with 220 grit.

Paint:  Total boat Wet Edge Topside paint in Aquamist.  One part polyurethane paint thinned 10% with mineral spirits.  Applied using roll and tip method.  Wet sanded with 320 grit.
Applied the first coat about two weeks ago and since then the humidity has been above 75% everyday so now I am just playing the waiting game until I get a few dry days.  I  plan on putting on 3-5 more coats.

Pictures after final coats of primer.


----------



## Shorey (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks good! I have seen that boat under the house on the neck and was curious what it was. -Shorey


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

looking awesome!! good clean work!


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Finally finished paint! Four coats. I had a hard time with the paint and ended up have to sand, and sand, and sand. Started at 800 grit and worked out to 5000 grit.

Managed to get my dad and a few buddies to help me flip it back onto the trailer once we got the springs and bunks replaced.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking good!!! Are you going to add rollers to your trailer?


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

I hadn't thought about that to be honest with you. I do think that I need to lower the bunks a bit. You might not be able to tell from pictures above but the boat seems a little high on the trailer.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I would at least put one roller on the first crossbar. Keep that nice paint job from scratching


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I would listen to what yobata says, especially if you lower the bunks. All the dings on the hull of my old boat came from the trailer. Not that I was a bad driver just the trailer sucked and some ramps differ in angle. Your dads sailboat is sweet too. Glad I stopped by to check out the progress. Looks good


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for the insight guys! When I get around to lowering the bunks I'll throw on a roller. Thanks for stopping by the other day Shorey! I'll take some pictures of the ol' man's boat and post them. Not a micro skiff but boat porn is boat porn!!!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Boy that looks nice, may copy some ideas. I am working on a 14 Ashcraft. Are you planning on any floatation foam?


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Yes, I do plan on using some 2 part flotation foam but I haven't decided how I'm going to do my soles with regards to drainage.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm leaning towards a sealed sole, with a plug to drain condensation. Mine is not self bailing, so there is a sump for a bilge at the bottom at the transom for the rain and the sole to drain. That's where I'm at. I used sheet goods for flotation shaped and placed tight. 

Great job framing yours!!


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Got some cleats put in to help support the soles. Also got rigging tubes glued in. Ready for final cleaning/sanding before putting down epoxy barrier coat and bilge paint


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Update
Put down a coat of epoxy barrier coat and followed up with two coats of interlux bilgekote.
Picked up two sheets of 12mm okoume for my soles and decks and using 6mm okoume for soles in the compartments that will not have much load.







Ordered some 2lb foam from florida fiberglass and poured it in. After letting it get hard I used a hand saw to get it level.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Looking good. Did you take in consideration the vibration can rattle those pipe fittings loose? I hope you got those pipes nice and snug.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

CodyW said:


> Looking good. Did you take in consideration the vibration can rattle those pipe fittings loose? I hope you got those pipes nice and snug.


Yeah, I tried to get a good fit and used epoxy thickened with wood flour to glue them in. Also roughed up the pvc pretty good with 150 grit paper.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Got the soles glued in. Ran a nice thick fillet down the seams and then tabbed them in with 6" 1708. Photos are before I layed down the 1708


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Got gunwales and supports with rod holders put in. Deck framing is done and faired the fore compartments.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Beautiful work. That is going to better finished and stronger than when it was brand new.

Nate


----------



## Redfishwhisperer (Jan 22, 2017)

I picked up a 96 Palmer-Critchfield with a 30 Yamaha on Sunday and am planning on a very similar restoration. Yours is looking awesome.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments fellas!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome work...classic lines on that hull. Hope she gives you many years of enjoyment!


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

View attachment 7850
View attachment 7851
Lots of fairing next.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice job on the flush deck. I have the same skiff and need to accomplish the same flush deck fore and aft. Looks super strong.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Got the console built and bought almost all of my hardware. Gemlux friction hinders, gemlux turn latches, gemlux 6" pop up cleat, accon marine pop up led bow light, TH marine microjacker jack plate, Lenco trim tabs, sea star hydraulic steering, lumitec sea blaze x underwater led light for transom, v marine push pole holders, seat cushions from a waterman, and a Yamaha 50 2 stroke. Still have a few things to pick up but it's moving along.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Fairing and first coat of primer complete.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Paint is done! Hardware is mostly done. Trying to learn myself the basics of wiring and electrical.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Color is aquamist and the non-skid is white kiwigrip. I used a foam roller on the decks for a little less aggressive finish. Should be easier to clean. I did use the supplied roller for the soles.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks good man. She will be on the water soon. That 50 is gonna scoot. My 40 merc did 33 with 13 aluminum prop. Think tabs are in order on mine, but going to mess with the weight a bit more. Colors are nice too. You putting the fuel up front, behind the anchor locker?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Badass! Coming along nicely. Should fly with that 50!!


----------



## Angel Sanchez-Figueras (Sep 28, 2017)

Very nice. Very.

Angel


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Yes fuel is going up front. 12 gallon tank


----------



## leel33ml (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow this thread is an inspiration for me! I'm starting a project ashcraft now. I hope to end up with a boat half as nice as that!


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Launched boat yesterday and ran it a few hours. Really happy with it. Tachometer isn’t reading correctly so couldn’t dial in correct prop. This is my first boat with trim tabs and after running the boat I will never have one without them. Jack plate is also really nice to have. It is a little tippy but not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. I can walk the gunwales all the way around if I am careful. Still have a few little things to tidy up and need to install the rubrail but overall I am ecstatic with the boat. I did the test run solo so I wasn’t able to get any good pics but I will post some when I get them.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

One picture I did get


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice man, I dig the controls. What's up with the tach, incorrect setting? Interested in how much tab you need at high end of the power. Mine gets sketchy at 3/4 throttle, no tabs. The 40 merc spins up 5500 easy with a 13 aluminum prop, maybe more if I get her in some calm water and move some weight around some. I agree with your enthusiastic report, good little boats.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Not sure what’s up with the tach. I have a digital that I could borrow from another boat so might do that. Scared to open her up with out the tach because the rev limiter went out in the box so I disabled it. Really don’t want to over rev the motor. The tabs I have on the boat are oversized I think 9x12. Got them used for a good price so I went with them. Doesn’t take a lot with them being a little big.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Wonder if my 25 2 stroke Merc would run this hull. I'm about to start my 14 ash craft rebuild. Yours came out really nice


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm so in awe. Excellent work. My Osborn looks just like that boat -- the before pictures. They look like little Cape Horns sort of. Its stripped out and free to anyone that wants it. trailer is $150 or take the boat. My hull is perfect though -- no external repairs anywhere.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Monty said:


> I'm so in awe. Excellent work. My Osborn looks just like that boat -- the before pictures. They look like little Cape Horns sort of. Its stripped out and free to anyone that wants it. trailer is $150 or take the boat. My hull is perfect though -- no external repairs anywhere.


Is it a 14' or a 16'?


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Mine is the 14’6”. His looks the same.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Great looking skiff and fantastic work you ha done to her. 
Can I ask the source for those seat cushions?


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Bought seat cushions from a microskiff member. They came off a waterman.


----------



## Tony305 (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice work wao bravo


----------



## Tony305 (Jul 19, 2018)

Way better then new ,is so nice and custom wao ,,I just got one to restore but you took it to a new level ,wish I had u here lol gratz


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a FREE one if anyone wants it.
The last time I offered it several yahoos responded. Yeah, Yahoos. I even have a title.

It needs work.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## AshCraft17 (Nov 18, 2018)

Can you tell me where you got the rub rail? I am working on a 17’ Ash Craft and using your build for inspiration


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

AshCraft17 said:


> Can you tell me where you got the rub rail? I am working on a 17’ Ash Craft and using your build for inspiration


It’s a taco marine rub rail. I think I bought it from amazon. Really wanted to a wooden one instead of going with the generic. Still might in the future when things slow down.


----------



## Zdrazich (May 7, 2018)

Gamecock89 said:


> It’s a taco marine rub rail. I think I bought it from amazon. Really wanted to a wooden one instead of going with the generic. Still might in the future when things slow down.


what size taco marine rub rail did you use? Looking to put one on my ashcraft as well.


----------

